

Planck is a ClojureScript REPL and script execution environment - jballanc
http://blog.fikesfarm.com/posts/2015-08-22-planck-works.html

======
rcarmo
This is pretty neat, and I hope it will get networking support soon. I've also
been keeping track of the NodeJS "equivalents", and am looking forward to
being able to use ClojureScript at the CLI...

~~~
terhechte
You can already do basic networking by utilizing the planck.sh namespace,
which allows you to run shell commands and get the results back. Thus you can
use it to call curl. Not perfect, but with a thin wrapper you can easily GET
or POST to services.

~~~
rcarmo
I was thinking more along the lines of creating a listening socket. There's
already some form of URI access in the source.

~~~
mfikes
Yep, the ability to directly create network connections will ultimately land
in Planck.

------
pjmlp
Every time someone posts a Lisp REPL I think about something like this,
instead of a bare bones REPL:

[http://basalgangster.macgui.com/RetroMacComputing/The_Long_V...](http://basalgangster.macgui.com/RetroMacComputing/The_Long_View/Entries/2013/2/17_Macintosh_Common_Lisp.html)

[http://franz.com/products/allegro-common-
lisp/acl_ide.lhtml](http://franz.com/products/allegro-common-
lisp/acl_ide.lhtml)

Nice work though.

------
natrius
If this were built on top of Node instead of JavaScriptCore, wouldn't a lot of
the host integration come for free? Is there a benefit that building on
JavaScriptCore yields?

Of course, being a fun project to work on is benefit enough. Just trying to
make sure I'm not missing something.

~~~
sandij
Planck’s main benefits compared to Node.js seem to be the fast startup time
for small bash-like scripts, and the potential to be embedded in C-based apps:
[https://gist.github.com/mfikes/c7da1e7dfded26c7ceb9](https://gist.github.com/mfikes/c7da1e7dfded26c7ceb9)

~~~
jballanc
Agreed. One interesting direction the project _could_ go in is building as a
framework to be embeddable into OS X apps. Cocoa already makes it trivial to
expose Objective-C objects to JSC. This would just extend that to being able
to script Cocoa apps in Clojure(Script).

